# Re: storage and carring yak



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

[quote


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

cheaterparts said:


> one car rusted out from dumping salt water and sand on the roof so offen i


Good point hadn't considered that. Probably a good idea to rinse of car roof after each trip


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

oldfart said:


> OK now need some advice on how to store my plastic fantastic. My shed is as full as I can get it  (need to restructure) but for now need to hang it up. Both canoes are strung up but 1 is fibreglass and the other is ply so no dramas but never played with a plastic boat so what's the safe method? By the handles either end?
> As to carrying on the roof racks which is best/safest upright or upside down? my thoughts are upside down and add a tie down fore & aft as well as across the yak or is it overkill. Any tips is good. Who knows I might get the hang of this yet.
> Pete


Generally store upside down on side rails as these are stiffer than hull unless you have an appropriate shaped padded cradle as Cheater has. Otherwise the hull will deform especially on hot days (dints generally do pop back out). When strapping down just firm enough to hold. Use padding on rack and stop as soon as it starts to compress. Even safer to use hand cams rather than ratchets which are to easy to over tighten.

Love to have a trailer or van where you could just wheel it out all set up and ready to go. Packing and unpacking is such a time consuming chore especially on a dark morning or when is raining.


----------

